# Jana Proxy-server



## Lux65 (30. Januar 2003)

hallo zusammen,

ich habe den proxy-server von jana 2.2.4 installiert, um mit gesamten netzwerk ins inet zu gehen. das klappt wunderbar.
ich kann mich aber nicht ins battle.net einloggen um zu spielen.
weiß einer rat ?


----------



## Christoph (30. Januar 2003)

durch den Proxy habt ihr alle die gleiche IP. Dadurch kann nur einer im battlenet spielen.


----------



## Lux65 (30. Januar 2003)

das ist nicht schlimm, da ich nur mit einem rechner online spielen will. hauptsache einer kann es 

was müßte ich denn einstellen, damit ich mit einem rechner trotz proxy spielen kann ?


----------



## Christoph (30. Januar 2003)

Vielleicht sind die Ports gesperrt.

Du müsstest wissen welchen Port das Battlenet benötigt.
Den müsstest du am Proxy freischalten. 

Kann aber auch an einer Firewall liegen. Hast du eine Firewall am Prox installiert bzw. auf einem Client


----------



## Lux65 (30. Januar 2003)

ich habe nachgeschaut bei blizzard. es ist der port 6112, der geöffnet werden müßte. ich weiß aber leider nicht, wie man die ports bei jana server freigibt.

eine firewall habe ich auch. die habe ich aber deaktiviert bei den versuchen mich ins battle.net einzuloggen.

ich weiß nicht mehr weiter :-(


----------



## Arne Buchwald (31. Januar 2003)

Ich hatte bei uns dem JanaSever früher im Einsatz; heute läufts via iptables 

Also, ich meine, bei Jana gab's die PortForwarding-Möglichkeit auch ...


----------



## Christoph (31. Januar 2003)

> iptables


also NAT Tabellen oder?


----------



## Arne Buchwald (31. Januar 2003)

Ja, meinte ich auch.


----------



## Christoph (31. Januar 2003)

ok *g*

kannte den Ausdruck "iptables" nicht


----------

